# Twitter, Public Works, Military Intelligence, and Stuff



## white page (Oct 19, 2008)

umm I'll read this later


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: End Procrastination Now: Ten tips*

"He structures his to-do list to exploit his tendency to do anything except a necessary task. At the top of the list is something that seems important and pressing (but?here's the secret?it isn't), so he ends up doing all the other things on his list to avoid that one thing."

Boy, :hide: that sure can be me some days!


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: End Procrastination Now: Ten tips*

This is my first day of "unprocrastinating".  No. 7 says to make it public.

Today, I am going to do something I have been putting off for about 6 weeks, which is "tweek" my resume, which will probably only take about 1/2 an hour.  I really have no idea why I have been putting this off and I know I will feel so much better when it's done. So please, somebody ask me tonight if I did it.  

This means I still have at least 8 hours more to procrastinate.:teehee:

C'mon people - baby steps, baby steps.........


----------



## Banned (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: End Procrastination Now: Ten tips*

I'm going to ask you in an hour if you did it.  

(I'm a tough love kinda girl ).


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 16, 2009)

Did what -- Am I supposed to do something?

Oh yeah - I need to make some lunch.

---------- Post added at 05:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:07 PM ----------

I did it!!  Not only did I tweek my resume, I applied for a job on-line.

For all you job seekers out there, did you know you can subscribe to the Canada Job Bank in your resprective city via Twitter?  Makes it faster.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: End Procrastination Now: Ten tips*

:2thumbs:  I'm really proud for you Crzy...Don't forget to look at the Public works website for government jobs..Right here: Welcome - Careers - PWGSC

Good on you Crzy - I'm really happy to hear that you did that for yourself today...:thewave:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: End Procrastination Now: Ten tips*



Jazzey said:


> Don't forget to look at the Public works website for government jobs..



Isn't "Public Works" one of those classic oxymorons, like "Military Intelligence"? :huh:


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: End Procrastination Now: Ten tips*

...I won't post what I'm actually thinking at the present time.   Let me just reassure YOUR members, David, that public works does have some really good jobs out there....:lol:


----------



## Daniel (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: End Procrastination Now: Ten tips*



> public works does have some really good jobs out there...


Because it's basically a retirement home for people who couldn't handle teaching , which is another public works job.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: End Procrastination Now: Ten tips*

Oh, ouch...So cynical.   I'll just say that I have a wonderful job -which I found on Public works...

Daniel, shame on you for being so, so...."American".


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: End Procrastination Now: Ten tips*

Right on Jazzey!:2thumbs:



> Daniel, shame on you for being so, so...."American".



He's just a little jealous because he want's to be a Canadian teacher.

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------




> Isn't "Public Works" one of those classic oxymorons, like "Military Intelligence"?



See what I mean Dr. David.....cheeky, cheeky.............Fun Friday Fever.


----------

